# Anal Gland Problems - Not Enough Fiber?



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Cara has had 2 bouts of anal gland impaction since she started on raw. I've read that this can be caused by not enough fiber in the diet. I'm wondering the best way to add fiber. 

Have any of you had this problem and what have you done about it?


----------



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

Haven't had any problems with our pup, but as far as fiber goes, I give Sieger frozen slices of banana and butternut squash. He loves them and they are both a decent bit of additional fiber on his raw diet.

I boil the butternut squash in "slab" slices first until "firm tender" then shock them in ice water, and slice in about 1/2 wide strips and freeze them.

Bananas I freeze whole then slice off the peel and give him a half, or just some fresh banana slices with his breakfast.

Not sure if this will help at all, but it might be worth a try for the fiber.

Good luck!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Canned pumpkin (not the pie mix) has lotsa fiber. About 2 giant, heaping tbsp. with every meal oughta do it. You could even add more.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Raw green tripe. Smells like butt, but they love it!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I gave her some pumpkin this morning because that's all I have. I would LOVE to order some raw green tripe. I need to take a break from spending money on the dogs right now. LOL But I hope to get some in the future.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliCanned pumpkin (not the pie mix) has lotsa fiber. About 2 giant, heaping tbsp. with every meal oughta do it. You could even add more.


I second the Pumpkin too!


----------

